# MJ's ghost!!!!!



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

this is creepy!!!!I think its real,if youve any proof against this,please point it out.what ever it is, it sure is weird!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like something/someone just moon walked across the floor

CNN solves mystery of Jackson's Ghost


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Its a lie!!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You sure it wasn't Al Franken.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hmm. i dont know if its real or not...strange is for sure, could be a trick though.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Simple explanation: Sunlight is coming through windows behind the camera man. Someone walks behind the camera man - Voila! You've got a shadow walking through the shot.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

LMAO..Oh brother people think they see Jackson everywhere nowadays.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

na thats not real -theres no little kid with him---  theres a shadow on the floor ?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good eyes, Pyro. That "ghost" is casting a long shadow on the floor.

You know what's actually scary here? All those locks on the bedroom suite door.:googly:


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

The whole picture is blurry, and wobbly, like a mirage. 


> You know what's actually scary here? All those locks on the bedroom suite door.


 Yeah, is that to keep someone out, or to keep someone that can't reach the locks IN?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Just like the Elvis craze back in the 70's. Sheesh, are people that lame to believe this crap?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Haha i am entertained with this!


----------

